

Ask HN: How was the Seattle YC meetup? - jazzychad

Curious to know how it went, format, topics discussed, people you met, etc...
======
Mongoose
I thought it was great. The format was very ad hoc, with people just standing
around and talking. Definitely one of the better networking events I've been
to. I talked to a number of YC alums and local entrepreneurs, got good
feedback on a few startup ideas, and some advice on grad school. Not to
mention free beer. I'll definitely have to start going to more startup/hacker
events here in Seattle.

------
dacort
From Tony Wright, a YC alum:

"Probably over 100 people came to the YC meetup in Seattle. Crazy success.
Note to self: Hackers suck at RSVP'ing."
<http://twitter.com/webwright/status/9666575618>

I couldn't make it, unfortunately.

------
dmnd
It was very worthwhile for me. The feedback I got on startup ideas was
motivating.

It'd be great if others that attended could post here as well, if only to help
me remember all the names!

